# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  كباجي احلى من بوفية بدر

## الفراشة الحزينة

السلام عليكم ورحمتة اللة وبركاتة :bigsmile:  
كباجي روووووووووووعة ان شاء يعجبكم
المقادير3كاسات طحين كويتي 
1كاس وربع سكر
كاس ماء دافي بنظر ادا احتاج نزيدة اشوية
3ملاعق كبيرة حليب نيدو 
ملعقة زيت 
2ملعقة كبيرةبيكم بودرة
ملا حظة ساعتين تخمير
طريقة العمل 
1-تخلط جميع المقاديرالسابقة وتغطى بكيس ونضعها مكان دفي كي تتخمر 
بعد ساعتين ناخدالعجينة ونقسما 
وبعدين ناخد كوب وسط ونشكل العجينة طبعا بعد ما نسوية بالمحور يعتمد اني تبغيها رقيقة اة سميكة 
تحتاجي طحين الى العجن على شان العجينة ما تلصق بالعجينة
بعد ماسويتي الاشكال الكابجي نجاهز المقلاة تكون  النار وسط مو عالية طبعا الزيت يغطي الكابجي وتقلية وبعدين نشيلة نحطها في صحن التقديم وبالعافية :embarrest:  التوقيع الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## فرح

ووووو ذكرتينا خيتووو بالماضي 
كنت احبه اكتير ...
تسلم يدينك  حبيبتي الفراشه الحزينه 
ع هيك وصفه  انشاء الله نجربها 
وندعي اليك ...
تمنيااااتي لك بالتوفيق 
فـــــــروووح

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

هلا اختي فروح انشاء تاكلية ومليون صحة وعافية عليش 
مشكورة على المرور
تحياتي 
الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## احلى ليل

تسلمي خيتوووو
انشاءالله بكره اجربها

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

*مشكور اخوي على المرو وان شاء اللة يعجبك*
*تحياتي* 
*الفراشة الحزينة*

----------


## أوتار الحزن

السلام
مشكوره ع الوصفه الذيذه 
بس حبيت اسأل مافيها خميره ولا لون اصفر لاني اشوف الكباجي اصفر 
والمقادير تدل ان لونها ابيض

اتمنى تردي لاني ناويه اجربها

----------


## hope

هههههههههه

ذكرت ايــام الأجازة السهر على خرابيط بوفيه بـدر وزعتر الفران  كركركركر


يسلموو على الطريقة 

وبعطيهــا امي وان ماطلعت عــدل اخليش تاكليـــــها 

تقـبلي مروري

تحيااتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الفراشة الحزينة ..*
*تسلمي ع الوصفه خيووه << بس شنو يطلع كباجي؟؟ ههههههه*
*ع العموم يعطيك ألف عافيه يارب ..*
*بانتظار الجديد ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

_هلا اوتار الحزن_ 
_مافي خميرة بس الون يعتمد على حسب الرغبة ومشكورة على_ المرور

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

مشكورين اخوتي على المرور الطيب اختي حور العين ودمعة حزن واخوي احلى ليل
تحياتي 
الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## .:RUBY G!RL:.

مشكووورة أختي الفراشة 

شكلها مرةو لديدة

تحياتي

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

الف شكر اختي على المرور الطيب 
واللة يعطيك العافية
تحياتي 
الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الف شكر لك أختي العزيزة الفراشة الحزينة على الوصفة
يعطيش الف عافية ياااارب
تمنياتي لك 
بالتوفيق
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

الف الف شكر اختي الغالية عيون 
مشكورة على المرور الطيب 
تحياتي الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## نور الهدى

تسلم الايادي 

ومشكوووووووووورة خيتو على الوصفة

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

الف الف شكر اختي ام محمد على المرور الطيب
تحياتي 
الفراشة الحزينة

----------

